# Zander Räuchern?



## welsman (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe seit einer Woche zwei schöne Zander in der Tiefkühltruhe.Da ich morgen auf Forellen angeln gehe und die Räucher kahm mir die Idee einen Zander mit zu Räuchern.Hat schonmal einer von euch Zander Geräuchert?


Mfg Felix


----------



## uer (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander Räuchern?*

|wavey: welsman 





> Hat schonmal einer von euch Zander Geräuchert?


 
ich,ich,ich |supergri 
wenn mans richtig macht is ein geräucherter zander #6 , musst du mit verfahren wie beim barschräuchern, nicht solange, nur mit salz einlegen (wegen dem eigengeschmack) und dann immer schööööööön langsam mit der hitze 

ach mir läufs wasser im munde zusammen und ich habe fürs WE nur butt zum räuchern 

:s


----------



## welsman (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander Räuchern?*

Hallo uer 
Das ging ja schnell danke für die antwort ich werde es wohl versuchen.Wie lange muss der denn  Geräuchert werden?

Felix


----------



## Timmy (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander Räuchern?*

Geräucherter Zander ist so ziemlich das Beste, was jemals meinen Räucherofen verlassen hat. Gut und lange einlegen ( möglichst mit Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Pfefferkörnern, Wacholderbeeren und 7-10% Salz............). Die Garzeit ist beim filetierten Zander tatsächlich relativ kurz. Allerdings macht es auch nichts, wenn er 5 Minuten zu lange drin ist. Viele denken, geräucherter Zander wäre trocken, weil er relativ fettarm ist...............Einmal Zander geräuchert und man vergißt es nie .......................

Das ist mein Stück................|splat2: ....................her damit.................


Übrigens: Der Tipp, Zander zu räuchern, kam von einem Boardie! Bis zum ersten Bissen hab ich ihm nicht geglaubt, jetzt denke ich bei jedem Räuchergang:"Da muß auch Zander rein".|supergri #6 |supergri 

Ich geh jetzt Zander auftaun...................................... blöder Thread .........schlabber................... |kopfkrat    |kopfkrat


----------



## Timmy (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander Räuchern?*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey: welsman
> 
> ich,ich,ich |supergri
> wenn mans richtig macht is ein geräucherter zander #6 , musst du mit verfahren wie beim barschräuchern, nicht solange, nur mit salz einlegen (wegen dem eigengeschmack) und dann immer schööööööön langsam mit der hitze
> ...


 
Ach ja..........Eigengeschmack.................Einen Zander kann man fast nicht falsch einlegen. Der Eigengeschmack bleibt bestehen. Nach der Einlegephase, wird er ja eh gründlichst abgewaschen, so daß sowieso nur ein Hauch des in der Lauge befindlichen Gewürzes zurückbleibt. Aber ein Hauch von Kräutern........................oder von Knoblauch.............schlabber.......... macht aus einem guten Zander eine Delikatesse.
Hoffentlich ist der Zander bald aufgetaut..................blöder Sabberthread:m


----------



## petipet (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander Räuchern?*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja..........Eigengeschmack.................Einen Zander kann man fast nicht falsch einlegen. Der Eigengeschmack bleibt bestehen. Nach der Einlegephase, wird er ja eh gründlichst abgewaschen, so daß sowieso nur ein Hauch des in der Lauge befindlichen Gewürzes zurückbleibt. Aber ein Hauch von Kräutern........................oder von Knoblauch.............schlabber.......... macht aus einem guten Zander eine Delikatesse.
> Hoffentlich ist der Zander bald aufgetaut..................blöder Sabberthread:m


 
Da muß ich auch meinen Senf zu geben. JAAAAA!!! Stimmt alles so.
Ein wunderbares Fleisch hat der Zander. Hatte auch gedacht - zu trocken. Nix -Nada. Super zum Räuchern. Ein wirklich leckeres Ding. Ich verzichte auf jede Forelle.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## zanderzocker1 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zander Räuchern?*

Hi geräucherter zander schmeckt zwar nicht grad zum:v aber filetiert un angebrate wesentlich besser. Dein Zanderzocker1


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander Räuchern?*



			
				zanderzocker1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi geräucherter zander schmeckt zwar nicht grad zum:v aber filetiert un angebrate wesentlich besser. Dein Zanderzocker1


Aha!? #q

Gruß
Zanderfänger


----------



## bolli (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander Räuchern?*

Hi,

ich finde Zander auch zu schade zum Räuchern. Habe es zweimal gemacht und mich hinterher geärgert, dass ich ihn nicht gebraten oder gedünstet habe.  
Da die Meinungen aber augenscheinlich weit auseinandergehen kann ich nur sagen:

 VERSUCH MACHT KLUCH. 

edit:
oh man ein oller Hut, habe vergessen aufs Datum des Themas zu schauen


----------

